# Ricky Hatton



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone going to the fight of the Century in June ? Hatton versus Kostya Tszyu can't wait and it's in sunny old Manchester. Any boxing fans in here?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quite like boxing - not a huge fan but will make the effort to watch it when it's on. Never been to a match though. I followed Frank Brunos boxing career as I briefly thought he might have had what it took to become world champion - ultimately though he had a glass jaw and was nothing compared to Tyson who was an animal both in and out of the ring - insulting to animals really but it's the best I can come up with right now







.

I remember watching Marvin Haglers fight with Sugar Ray Leonard in 1987. This was an absolute belter of a fight & the first "big" boxing match that I remember watching - unfortunately the bloke I wanted to win didn't














and Hagler lost his WBA middleweight title. Still a great fight though


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Quite like boxing - not a huge fan but will make the effort to watch it when it's on. Never been to a match though. I followed Frank Brunos boxing career as I briefly thought he might have had what it took to become world champion - ultimately though he had a glass jaw and was nothing compared to Tyson who was an animal both in and out of the ring - insulting to animals really but it's the best I can come up with right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great fight. Yeah to think that people actually thought Bruno was going to beat tyson was a stunner, i mean this is the guy that bit off part of Evander Hollyfields ear. Can you actually believe that Danny Wiliams knocked out Tyson in the fourth round, that goes to show that Tyson isn't half the boxer he used to be. Especially having watched Williams fight against Vitali Klitschko what a terrible fight that was. If however you do want to follow a great home grown talent check out Ricky Hatton he's one to watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Any boxing fans in here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me sorry, tried a bit of amature when in the RAF, put me off for life!

I do watch ocasionally more for curiosity really but I can't say i find it entertaining.

Some of the Olympics was good though, real boxing rather than slugging


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Any boxing fans in here?
> ...


I know boxing isn't P.C anymore but i do think it's a positive sport it keeps kids off the street teaches them discipline and it's a hell of a way to keep fit.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Used to watch big fights from US. Lennox Lewis wasn't bad, but he didn't hold the title for long did he?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Used to watch big fights from US. Lennox Lewis wasn't bad, but he didn't hold the title for long did he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are rumours that Lewis is coming out of retirement.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Used to watch big fights from US. Lennox Lewis wasn't bad, but he didn't hold the title for long did he?
> ...


Ooooooooooooh.....................


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I love boxing







I find it hard to get too excited about Hatton, he has had a very well managed career and has still to prove he is a top fighter, I hope he wins







But.........IMO he cannot hold a candle to Junior Witter (a poorly managed fighter if ever there was one) hopefully Junior can win his eliminator and then that might make it financially viable for Hatton to fight him, there won't be a bigger UK fight, not that he will want to mind you


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I love boxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL the Hitman versus the Hitter that would be good to see. Think Witter is ranked 7 or 8 in his weight class not sure though.


----------

